# You Like?



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks warm. People won't lose you among the trees. You might get mistaken for a ski patrol. Good choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not super waterproof/breathable but looks like a nice jacket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Great success!


----------

